# New From Gyeon Q² WAX



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*THE FIRST GYEON WAX!*

*Q² WAX* - a product where the most traditional type of car care product meets sophisticated technology and outstanding packaging.

Brilliantly easy to use, glossy and very hydrophobic.

All that in an innovative packaging type allowing both hand and machine application. The product comes as a set packed in a PET box similar to *Q² CanCoat* along with a microfibre and specially designed wax applicator.

The capacity of *Q² Wax* is 175gr and it is sold exclusively as a set.

*FLUORINE BASED*

While dropping the reactive *Q² Booster* top coat two years ago, we announced that we still believe in the fluorine technology and would like to come back with a product containing it. After few years of development, the time is now!

*Q² Wax* includes fluorine in its formula. It is the guarantee of great performance, enormous beading and great gloss.

It is a perfect stand alone product, dedicated to DIY users and enthusiasts, but will also surprise detailing professionals as a entry-level protection product or great top up to one of our ceramic coatings.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

If it’s anything like Booster it will be fabulous. The beading was the best I have ever seen.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds interesting.


----------

